# SCDSL Brackets Posted



## Soccer (Jul 16, 2018)

http://www.scdslsoccer.com/club-directory/brackets-2018


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jul 16, 2018)

Soccer said:


> http://www.scdslsoccer.com/club-directory/brackets-2018


There’s literally no flight management anymore. League is becoming a farce.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 17, 2018)

Are they planning more game for this year?
G04 flight 2-  last year was 6 teams per bracket and played each team twice for 10 games. 
Many have 7 teams this year.   Will it be a 12 game season?
Will there be playoffs?


----------



## ChipShot (Jul 17, 2018)

Is the G05 one Flight One division or are they creating a Champions and Europa distinction?


----------



## jrcaesar (Jul 17, 2018)

ChipShot said:


> Is the G05 one Flight One division or are they creating a Champions and Europa distinction?


Looking at the 36 flight one teams in B05, they need about three different tiers in that flight to make it competitive for the better (and lesser) teams.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jul 17, 2018)

Is the Discovery League only open to CDA teams?


----------



## timbuck (Jul 17, 2018)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Is the Discovery League only open to CDA teams?


They should further break it down into a Maroon Bracket and a Grey Bracket for them.


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 17, 2018)

I missed that FRAM had moved to SCDSL.  Unfortunate for CSL.


----------



## RedCard (Jul 17, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> I missed that FRAM had moved to SCDSL.  Unfortunate for CSL.


So did SoCal Academy


----------



## soccerdad05 (Jul 18, 2018)

Just curious, where did all the San Diego Surf teams go? I know they have DA and DPL.. so this is what is left over? I see hardly any listed on SCDSL


----------



## jrcaesar (Jul 18, 2018)

Link: San Diego Surf SC to Play in Presidio Soccer League


----------

